# Immigration & Mexico



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi there,

How are you all doing?

So I'm not sure of the laws in Mexico.

If I don't want to get residency, but just check Mexico out for a year, can I just come in on a visitor's/tourist stamp & go back out every X months?

How many months is that? 3 or 6?

Thanks


Michelle


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sensualspirit said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> ...


When entering Mexico, you´ll be given a tourist card good for 180 days.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you, & you can just go outside Mx & how long do you have to be out before you can come back in?

Here in Panama you can go across, get it stamped in CR & then walk right back again.

Can one do this many times over the years, or do they eventually get upset?


Michelle


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sensualspirit said:


> Thank you, & you can just go outside Mx & how long do you have to be out before you can come back in?
> 
> Here in Panama you can go across, get it stamped in CR & then walk right back again.
> 
> ...


Reports are a little mixed. Mostly, people report just crossing out of the country and turning around and reentering. But there have been incidents of Migración agents stopping people who did that. If you leave by air, it would be no problem. If you leave and return at a land border, probably not a problem but it might depend on the crossing point and, maybe, who is working at the time.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

k, or if you leave for a few days, I don't see that as being an issue.

Do they require an exit ticket to be shown when you come back in?

Thank you


Michelle


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sensualspirit said:


> k, or if you leave for a few days, I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Do they require an exit ticket to be shown when you come back in?
> 
> ...


What is an exit ticket?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sensualspirit said:


> k, or if you leave for a few days, I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Do they require an exit ticket to be shown when you come back in?
> 
> ...


No exit ticket required.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> No exit ticket required.


Again I ask, what's an exit ticket?


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Where u have proof that you are going to be leaving the country at a later date.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sensualspirit said:


> Where u have proof that you are going to be leaving the country at a later date.


No such thing in Mexico. Your tourist card just tells you how long you can stay in the country, not proof when you will be leaving.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sensualspirit said:


> Where u have proof that you are going to be leaving the country at a later date.


Is that a Panama thing? Doesn't exist in Mexico.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Is that a Panama thing?


Yes


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It’s worth noting that 180 days is actually a little bit less than 6 months. It’s happened to people before – sometimes they get caught short if they are thinking “6 months” and they don’t calculate the actual date when their 180-day tourist card runs out. 

For example, today as I write this post it’s July *6*; the calculator linked above tells me that 180 days from now is Jan. *2*, 2014. Four days difference in this case between 6 months and 180 days.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

maesonna said:


> It’s worth noting that 180 days is actually a little bit less than 6 months. It’s happened to people before – sometimes they get caught short if they are thinking “6 months” and they don’t calculate the actual date when their 180-day tourist card runs out.
> 
> For example, today as I write this post it’s July *6*; the calculator linked above tells me that 180 days from now is Jan. *2*, 2014. Four days difference in this case between 6 months and 180 days.


Good to know, thank you.

It can be had remembering you have to get out of dodge around 6 months later. 


Michelle


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

sensualspirit said:


> k, or if you leave for a few days, I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Do they require an exit ticket to be shown when you come back in?
> 
> ...


On a tourist visa, If you are flying in, then the - airline - will indeed want to see an exit ticket. You could buy a fully refundable ticket with your CC the day before travel then cancel it the day after you arrive with the refund to your CC before you ever pay a penny. I saw someone just last week get denied boarding for a flight to Costa Rica for not being able to produce an exit ticket. 

Airlines don't play around with this as the can get a heavy fine and have to transport the passenger back to the originating country or their home country if the destination country denies entry for not having an exit/forwarding ticket.


----------

